# Whats a flowmaster do on a 4 cyl?



## -2-5-3-

Just clownin around with a little work truck I got, its going to need some exaust help anyways. So I'm wondering can you get a lil bumble sound out a chev 2.5 4 cyl with a flowmaster or some other way? What would a glasspack do?
I dont want that oversized weedeater sound these guys get out these rice burners.
I know it aint no big block its just a work truck I aint tryin to win no races. LOL
Thanx :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS

The IRON DUKE :cheesy: 

just putting dual turbo mufflers on adds alot of sound to 4 or 6 cyl. Because stock they have 1 muffler, if you Y it into 2 mufflers you get twice the sound and turbo mufflers sound good at idle. Or if you really wanna spend money on this classic throw 2 flowmasters on, it wont sound THAT bad.


----------



## brian84corvette

glass pack mufflers basicly do nothing.
they are verry raspy and harsh. they do not add any deep growling tones to the exaust note. its basicly like running no muffler at all.

I say do flowmaster / or the flowmaster equivlent.
there is a little welded baffle style muffler from cherry bomb that is 1 pipe in - and has 2 exaust pipes coming out. can be had from pepboys for about $65 I think that might do it for ya.


----------



## SnakeShit

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@May 11 2010, 08:12 PM~17459381
> *Just clownin around with a little work truck I got, its going to need some exaust help anyways. So I'm wondering can you get a lil bumble sound out a chev 2.5 4 cyl with a flowmaster or some other way? What would a glasspack do?
> I dont want that oversized weedeater sound these guys get out these rice burners.
> I know it aint no big block its just a work truck I aint tryin to win no races. LOL
> Thanx :biggrin:
> *



I had a 2.5L in a Ford Ranger with a 40 series flow on it stock pipes and all and it sounded pretty damn good considering. No fart can sound either


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 11 2010, 08:23 PM~17459513
> *glass pack mufflers basicly do nothing.
> they are verry raspy and harsh.  they do not add any deep growling tones to the exaust note.  its basicly like running no muffler at all.
> 
> I say do flowmaster / or the flowmaster equivlent.
> there is a little welded baffle style muffler from cherry bomb that is 1 pipe in -  and has 2 exaust pipes coming out.  can be had from pepboys for about $65 I think  that might do it for ya.
> *


You know I went with the flowmaster equivilent on my big work truck and it dont bumble at all its a 80 straight 6 ford. Thats why I figured I ask before I do that to the 4cyl.


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@May 11 2010, 08:27 PM~17459572
> *I had a 2.5L in a Ford Ranger with a 40 series flow on it stock pipes and all and it sounded pretty damn good considering. No fart can sound either
> *


single muffler? and it was alright huh? i looked up on flowmaster site and they show a 44 series for my truck it says its real aggresive should i find a 40 that works?


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 11 2010, 08:16 PM~17459411
> *The IRON DUKE :cheesy:
> 
> just putting dual turbo mufflers on adds alot of sound to 4 or 6 cyl.  Because stock they have 1 muffler, if you Y it into 2 mufflers you get twice the sound and turbo mufflers sound good at idle.  Or if you really wanna spend money on this classic throw 2 flowmasters on, it wont sound THAT bad.
> *


I would think turning lower ehaust from a 4 cyl into 2 pipes will make even lower pressure to each pipe be like a whisper.


----------



## maddogg20/20




----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@May 11 2010, 09:35 PM~17459660
> *I would think turning lower ehaust from a 4 cyl into 2 pipes will make even lower pressure to each pipe be like a whisper.
> *


naw makes a nice deep sound. Had em on my 3.1L GM. If you put too much exhaust through a little pipe it sounds like ass and high pitched. Too little is a lower sound.


----------



## SnakeShit

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@May 11 2010, 08:31 PM~17459616
> *single muffler? and it was alright huh? i looked up on flowmaster site and they show a 44 series for my truck it says its real aggresive should i find a 40 that works?
> *



Yeah man single muffler. It sounded pretty damn good. Just a regular 40 series..I couldnt really say which one would be better on your ride. When I bought the muffler I was really clear with the dude that I wanted to avoid the rice sound as much as possible and he recommended the 40 for some reason


----------



## chongo1

popcorn popping :roflmao:


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@May 12 2010, 08:47 PM~17471244
> *Yeah man single muffler. It sounded pretty damn good. Just a regular 40 series..I couldnt really say which one would be better on your ride. When I bought the muffler I was really clear with the dude that I wanted to avoid the rice sound as much as possible and he recommended the 40 for some reason
> *


Ima try it. Anyone know bout them cherry bomb mufflers i see they like $30 at autozone.


----------



## red chev

straight pipe!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

gonna sound like shit.... replace it with the stock muffler and go about your day


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 20 2010, 12:14 AM~17547537
> *gonna sound like shit.... replace it with the stock muffler and go about your day
> *


AMEN


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

magnaflow


----------



## -2-5-3-

And glasspack would do it? I run one on my Olds 350 it sound sweet. I just dont think the 4 cyl will have the compression to make a glasspack sound ok.


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 19 2010, 11:14 PM~17547537
> *gonna sound like shit.... replace it with the stock muffler and go about your day
> *


Yea thats what it sounds like. I think I'll get one of those loud coffee can deals and put a big white sticker in my windsheil tha says "powered by chevy" written in japanese and of course the 1' tall fin on my canopy for speed and oh yea some stick on escalade ports. Ill be in there huh. :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@May 21 2010, 03:10 PM~17563463
> *Yea thats what it sounds like. I think I'll get one of those loud coffee can deals and put a big white sticker in my windsheil tha says "powered by chevy" written in japanese and of course the 1' tall fin on my canopy for speed and oh yea some stick on escalade ports. Ill be in there huh. :biggrin:
> *


When you do, make sure you post it here! :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-+May 19 2010, 04:14 PM~17542739-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ima try it. Anyone know bout them cherry bomb mufflers i see they like $30 at autozone.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sound great on a 4 cylinder. Just a low tone, not an annoying harley like exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 06:43 AM~17549257
> *AMEN
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> twice
> <!--QuoteBegin-jtheshowstoppper_@May 20 2010, 01:20 PM~17552112
> *magnaflow
> *


 :thumbsdown: Loud exhaust.


----------

